# marmoset pregnancy



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

hello guys just to let people know, my female marmoset is currently with the vet after struggling with labour in the early hours of this morning, it looks like the vet is going to have to remove the babies and it is still inconclusive as to whether they are alive/stillborns. eagerly awaiting any news......frustrating


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

oh no, good luck.
Hope you end up with a healthy mummy and babies 
Keep us posted


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

fingers crossed for you: victory:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

wish i could bring good news, the only good news is that they have managed to save mum. as all marmoset breeders will know, a c section brings risks to both mothers and babies. the babies had gone full term and were fully developed but didnt not pull through. im just glad nala has pulled through and is back home. thanks to david and his team at downlands surgery in emsworth


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> wish i could bring good news, the only good news is that they have managed to save mum. as all marmoset breeders will know, a c section brings risks to both mothers and babies. the babies had gone full term and were fully developed but didnt not pull through. im just glad nala has pulled through and is back home. thanks to david and his team at downlands surgery in emsworth


They are a fantastic team of vets hun.

So sorry to hear about the babies but at least you still have the mum.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

selina20 said:


> They are a fantastic team of vets hun.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the babies but at least you still have the mum.


i couldnt agree more, down to see david next week and hes going to get a very big thank you from me! i wouldnt trust anyone else with my animals. the main thing she is ok, would have been nice to add a couple more babies to the family but unfortunately not to be


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> i couldnt agree more, down to see david next week and hes going to get a very big thank you from me! i wouldnt trust anyone else with my animals. the main thing she is ok, would have been nice to add a couple more babies to the family but unfortunately not to be


At least you have the chance to spoil her rotten. Bless her but at least shes got the chance to live a happy life once again 

I dont use David personnally but know people who have and they all say the same that hes one of the top exotic vets in the country. I use a guy at Pets at Home who has experience with skunks and other exotic mammals hes pretty good tbh. Suppose we are lucky to have at least to fab vets in our area.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> wish i could bring good news, the only good news is that they have managed to save mum. as all marmoset breeders will know, a c section brings risks to both mothers and babies. the babies had gone full term and were fully developed but didnt not pull through. im just glad nala has pulled through and is back home. thanks to david and his team at downlands surgery in emsworth


Glad to hear mums fine..
Had same couple of months back with pencillata..
Lost triplets but mum was ok...
I got her implanted to give her a we rest and get over things.(only lasts 18mnths)
Advisable as she would fall pregnant again really quick..
Think thats why all us keepers cherish the young so much as theres always heartache with joy


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Glad to hear mums fine..
> Had same couple of months back with pencillata..
> Lost triplets but mum was ok...
> I got her implanted to give her a we rest and get over things.(only lasts 18mnths)
> ...


thank you, how much was the implant out of interest? not that money matters as its something i would very much consider and will all vets do it?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> thank you, how much was the implant out of interest? not that money matters as its something i would very much consider and will all vets do it?


In all honesty i have no idea..
I could find out by asking my vet..
We didnt get charged for the c section or the implant(our vets very good that way)
Think the vet should have sugested it at the time when she was going under for section anyway...
The vet we use is very good on exotics and has vast experiance on small primates etc...
Yes all vets would do it as its just a small item that goes under the skin and slow releases the substance over a period of time...
Is this your females first?
Sometimes they can have bother first time round and be fine after that....


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes this was her first. The vet we use is a highly recommended exotic vet. But we were dealt with by his assistant as he was at his other clinic.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> Yes this was her first. The vet we use is a highly recommended exotic vet. But we were dealt with by his assistant as he was at his other clinic.


I personaly would let nature take its coarse in this case..
But thats my opinion...
We had bother with first time births with a few of our species..
Usually led to still born though except in the case of the pencillata...
Always hard to decide for the best for the animals...
Even after all the years we have kept it never gets easy..
THE JOYS:bash:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I personaly would let nature take its coarse in this case..
> But thats my opinion...
> We had bother with first time births with a few of our species..
> Usually led to still born though except in the case of the pencillata...
> ...



I am definitely going to see about the implant when I take her bk this week. Any tips on administering medicine orally? I've took a few bites by holding her and it's obviously stressful.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> I am definitely going to see about the implant when I take her bk this week. Any tips on administering medicine orally? I've took a few bites by holding her and it's obviously stressful.


Believe it or not ive already posted this.
We use small marshmallows as a treat(in moderation)
Then to administair medicine,pop on the mallow and job done...


----------

